# 'pageTracker' is null or not an object



## d260 (Oct 20, 2009)

Trying to buy something off Zappos.com but when I click the 'Add to Shopping Cart' button, nothing happens in Firefox. Tried IE and same thing happened. Occurs when trying to buy anything off their website. Here's what the errors said:

*Webpage error details

User Agent: Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 8.0; Windows NT 6.1; Trident/4.0; SLCC2; .NET CLR 2.0.50727; .NET CLR 3.5.30729; .NET CLR 3.0.30729; Media Center PC 6.0)
Timestamp: Wed, 3 Mar 2010 05:32:31 UTC


Message: '_gat' is undefined
Line: 1841
Char: 3
Code: 0

Message: 'pageTrackerMain' is null or not an object
Line: 1855
Char: 5
Code: 0

Message: 'pageTrackerAggregate' is null or not an object
Line: 1860
Char: 5
Code: 0

Message: 'pageTrackerMain' is null or not an object
Line: 303
Char: 13
Code: 0

Message: Object doesn't support this property or method
Line: 101
Char: 369
Code: 0
*

I have a hosts file I got from here:
http://www.mvps.org/winhelp2002/hosts.htm
I'm guessing this has something to do with it? If so, how can I get around the error without uninstalling and then re-installing the hosts file? Since Zappos is owned by Amazon, just wanted to say I can order off Amazon as well as other sites without any problem.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi:

I can tell you it is not a problem with the host file, if it was you could not even view the site.

Since other order site works OK, sounds like that site may have a problem.

BG


----------



## d260 (Oct 20, 2009)

so what do i do from here, if it's on their end? Also, does the 'add to basket' button work for you? For some reason I think it's only affecting some computers otherwise they'd be losing a ton of web orders and be getting complaints to fix the problem, since the majority of their business is e-commerce.


----------



## tetonbob (Jan 10, 2005)

> does the 'add to basket' button work for you?


In IE 8 it does here for me, in Firefox 3.6 it does not. It also does not work using Opera 10.10 I'd think it has to do with the site and their browser handling. I suppose contacting their help/support staff would be the thing to do.


----------

